# beware of this ebay seller!



## chaseonbase

I recently been an ebay junkie looking for good deals on silver. I found this 18 inch 3mm chain for 5.00 dollars. It weighs in at 15.75 grams. So I felt the price was worth it for 4 to 5 dollars shipped to the door. You cant beat that. So what I did next when I recieved it like i always do is give it a scratch test and drop some acid. The test was very disappointing with a tag specifically stating .925. The acid on the piece and scratch board showed a light blue and according to my test paperwork shows the item is plated. The one thing I wasnt sure of is the acid didnt eat thru the piece revealing any copper.. not sure exactly why. I was really hoping the item would of tested red so I can share. Anyhoot the seller's name is: fashionstartshop226. They might sell some silver but I doubt it. Please comment and tell me what u think.


----------



## grance

not sure what you were expecting for 5 bucks?


----------



## rusty

chaseonbase said:


> I recently been an ebay junkie looking for good deals on silver. I found this 18 inch 3mm chain for 5.00 dollars. It weighs in at 15.75 grams. So I felt the price was worth it for 4 to 5 dollars shipped to the door. You cant beat that. So what I did next when I recieved it like i always do is give it a scratch test and drop some acid. The test was very disappointing with a tag specifically stating .925. The acid on the piece and scratch board showed a light blue and according to my test paperwork shows the item is plated. The one thing I wasnt sure of is the acid didnt eat thru the piece revealing any copper.. not sure exactly why. I was really hoping the item would of tested red so I can share. Anyhoot the seller's name is: XXXXXXXXX. They might sell some silver but I doubt it. Please comment and tell me what u think.




Due to your ignorance your giving this seller a bad rap.

Of course nitric acid is going to show light blue on sterling touch stone scratch, sterling is an alloy consisting 925 parts silver with the remaining 25 parts copper.

A self proclaimed silver junkie that never heard of Schwerter's Solution should pack up and go home or educate oneself in this testing solutions use in identifying silver and her various alloys.

I've given you the courtesy of deleting the identification of the ebayer of whom you unjustly malign


----------



## jeneje

If you used 18K testing solution on the stone and it turns a pale blue and solid it is .925 silver. As others have said you need to read up on testing procedures.
Ken


----------



## FrugalRefiner

chaseonbase said:


> I was really hoping the item would of tested red so I can share.


Sounds like he was using Schwerter's solution, not nitric or 18K testing solution.

Nickel silver will turn Schwerter's light blue but will not be copper colored after testing.

Dave


----------



## AndyWilliams

rusty said:


> A self proclaimed silver junkie that never heard of Schwerter's Solution should pack up and go home or educate oneself in this testing solutions use in identifying silver and her various alloys.




Where did he say he was a silver junkie?


----------



## CBentre

AndyWilliams said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> A self proclaimed silver junkie that never heard of Schwerter's Solution should pack up and go home or educate oneself in this testing solutions use in identifying silver and her various alloys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say he was a silver junkie?
Click to expand...


Andy good catch, I read this twice already and didn't catch it.


----------



## rusty

FrugalRefiner said:


> chaseonbase said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was really hoping the item would of tested red so I can share.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he was using Schwerter's solution, not nitric or 18K testing solution.
> 
> Nickel silver will turn Schwerter's light blue but will not be copper colored after testing.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


Agreed Dave, but a simple magnet test would have solved that riddle, German Silver is magnetic.


----------



## chaseonbase

rusty said:


> chaseonbase said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently been an ebay junkie looking for good deals on silver. I found this 18 inch 3mm chain for 5.00 dollars. It weighs in at 15.75 grams. So I felt the price was worth it for 4 to 5 dollars shipped to the door. You cant beat that. So what I did next when I recieved it like i always do is give it a scratch test and drop some acid. The test was very disappointing with a tag specifically stating .925. The acid on the piece and scratch board showed a light blue and according to my test paperwork shows the item is plated. The one thing I wasnt sure of is the acid didnt eat thru the piece revealing any copper.. not sure exactly why. I was really hoping the item would of tested red so I can share. Anyhoot the seller's name is: XXXXXXXXX. They might sell some silver but I doubt it. Please comment and tell me what u think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to your ignorance your giving this seller a bad rap.
> 
> Of course nitric acid is going to show light blue on sterling touch stone scratch, sterling is an alloy consisting 925 parts silver with the remaining 25 parts copper.
> 
> A self proclaimed silver junkie that never heard of Schwerter's Solution should pack up and go home or educate oneself in this testing solutions use in identifying silver and her various alloys.
> 
> I've given you the courtesy of deleting the identification of the ebayer of whom you unjustly malign
Click to expand...


Wow.. I was just trying to give people a heads up, and be helpful. If you were going to buy an item that says flat up front that it contains a specific metal regardless of the amount of money I spend on the item. You would expect it to be that. I didnt expect to be called a moron, for trying to help. I did not use 18k acid or nitric acid for that matter and am well aware nitric acid will turn blue when dissolving 92.5 sterling due to the copper. I used a bottle of silver testing solution from puritest. Which has always turned a slight red to brown, and thank you frugal for reading the section where I was hoping for it to turn red.


----------



## jimdoc

I am wearing a Crossman copperhead belt buckle that is marked German Silver, and it is not magnetic.
Even with a hard drive magnet.

Jim


----------



## AndyWilliams

jimdoc said:


> I am wearing a Crossman copperhead belt buckle that is marked German Silver, and it is not magnetic.
> Even with a hard drive magnet.
> 
> Jim


Those Germans sure are crafty! They probably hide their silver by marking it German Silver!!


----------



## rusty

jimdoc said:


> I am wearing a Crossman copperhead belt buckle that is marked German Silver, and it is not magnetic.
> Even with a hard drive magnet.
> 
> Jim




Then it's not German Silver.

Nickel is a ferromagnetic material and magnetic. So, German silver (called also: nickel silver, argentan) is magnetic.


----------



## jimdoc

I wasn't denying that nickel is magnetic, I was just stating that I tested the belt buckle out of curiosity, and it isn't even slightly magnetic. Fake German silver, and can't blame China on this one, as it is from the seventies before China's ruling all manufacturing. I doubt it is real silver because it hasn't tarnished.

Jim

I just found one that sold on Ebay;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1981-CROSMAN-COPPERHEAD-GERMAN-SILVER-BELT-BUCKLE-UNUSED-W-BOX-NO-RES-/130906677807?nma=true&si=2h3EtGsR5CBjqS0%252BmHiNzBT0wvI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## chaseonbase

jimdoc said:


> I wasn't denying that nickel is magnetic, I was just stating that I tested the belt buckle out of curiosity, and it isn't even slightly magnetic. Fake German silver, and can't blame China on this one, as it is from the seventies before China's ruling all manufacturing. I doubt it is real silver because it hasn't tarnished.
> 
> Jim
> 
> I just found one that sold on Ebay;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1981-CROSMAN-COPPERHEAD-GERMAN-SILVER-BELT-BUCKLE-UNUSED-W-BOX-NO-RES-/130906677807?nma=true&si=2h3EtGsR5CBjqS0%252BmHiNzBT0wvI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Thats exactly where I got that chain necklace from "china". I have bought some 1 gram silver little bars from china and those tested red with my kit. I dont know exactly the purity but it seems something is there. The clasps on the chain are full blown magnetic and chain is slighty. I just scratched the clasps when I did the the first test. It left a silverish marking. I just went back and did another on the actual necklace itself it left a copperish bronze residue.


----------



## TomVader

chaseonbase,
Did the listing on E-bay say it was sterling? If so, return it and get your money back!


----------



## chaseonbase

TomVader said:


> chaseonbase,
> Did the listing on E-bay say it was sterling? If so, return it and get your money back!



Yes, tom it did clearly in the listing title and goes on to tell its pure silver in the description. I haven't given the neutral nor negative feedback at this moment. They may not know what their selling and are listing it based on hear say, but thank you for the comment.


----------



## solar_plasma

> Those Germans sure are crafty! They probably hide their silver by marking it German Silver!!



:lol: :lol: :lol: Now, you have discovered the secret of our richness. But where do you guys hide our german gold reserves, then? Marking it federal reserve?!


----------



## FrugalRefiner

rusty said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wearing a Crossman copperhead belt buckle that is marked German Silver, and it is not magnetic.
> Even with a hard drive magnet.
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it's not German Silver.
> 
> Nickel is a ferromagnetic material and magnetic. So, German silver (called also: nickel silver, argentan) is magnetic.
Click to expand...

Sorry Rusty, but I have to disagree again. I have a number of items that are nickel silver, and none of them are magnetic. I understand that nickel is ferromagnetic. Many items that are gold plated will give themselves away because the nickel layer between the base metal and the gold is, indeed, magnetic. But in an alloy, depending on the amount of nickel present, it may not show any magnetism. You can prove this easily with a US 5 cent coin - the nickel. It's 75% copper and 25% nickel, yet it shows no attraction to a strong magnet.

Personally, I think you owe chaseonbase an apology. You called him ignorant and told him to "pack up and go home or educate" himself, when it was you who misinterpreted what he wrote, then defended your position with faulty information.

I thought the idea on this forum was to help each other, not to hurl insults. 

Dave

Edited to correct spelling of chaseonbase's name


----------



## patnor1011

I have to say that Rusty did not said anything wrong.
I have yet to see Schwerter solution which give blue result.
Solution is red/brown by default and will never show blue. 
From what OP said in his first post everybody must have assumed he tested with nitric. 
Rusty just said what anyone else would say based on OP first post.

Problem is that people very seldom give all details and replies are based on what was said not on what was explained later.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

patnor1011 said:


> I have yet to see Schwerter solution which give blue result.
> Solution is red/brown by default and will never show blue.







> From what OP said in his first post everybody must have assumed he tested with nitric.


I didn't.



> Rusty just said what anyone else would say based on OP first post.


I disagree. Most members would not tell him he was ignorant. That is an insult bordering on flaming.



> Problem is that people very seldom give all details and replies are based on what was said not on what was explained later.


In his first post he said "I was really hoping the item would of tested red so I can share."

Dave


----------



## patnor1011

I stand corrected. I must take back what I have said.


----------



## rusty

FrugalRefiner said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wearing a Crossman copperhead belt buckle that is marked German Silver, and it is not magnetic.
> Even with a hard drive magnet.
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it's not German Silver.
> 
> Nickel is a ferromagnetic material and magnetic. So, German silver (called also: nickel silver, argentan) is magnetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Rusty, but I have to disagree again. I have a number of items that are nickel silver, and none of them are magnetic. I understand that nickel is ferromagnetic. Many items that are gold plated will give themselves away because the nickel layer between the base metal and the gold is, indeed, magnetic. But in an alloy, depending on the amount of nickel present, it may not show any magnetism. You can prove this easily with a US 5 cent coin - the nickel. It's 75% copper and 25% nickel, yet it shows no attraction to a strong magnet.
> 
> Personally, I think you owe chaseonbane an apology. You called him ignorant and told him to "pack up and go home or educate" himself, when it was you who misinterpreted what he wrote, then defended your position with faulty information.
> 
> I thought the idea on this forum was to help each other, not to hurl insults.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


The magnets that scrap yards give out as a courtesy usually come on a chain, most people think the chain is to affix the magnet to your keychain which is wrong. The chain is used as a pendulum while holding the magnet over metals which are only slightly magnetic.

I'm not going to give a 101 on the proper use of a magnet for testing metals.

We as a collective group chastise " Shore " for giving proprietary names to common chemicals, some of our forum members have taken the time to unveil the Shore mystery names putting common names to these chemicals in layman's terms.

To refer to Schwerter's Solution as simply an acid is absurd, there are 6 strong acids with perhaps hundreds of weak acids. I myself am ignorant to what their names are and what every acid is used for or how many reside in my home or shop in disguise.

Hokes companion book, " Testing Precious Metals" was purchased through forum donations the book was made public. Had our poster read the book there would not have been any confusion, for the silver testing solution would have been referred to by its proper name.

There is no shame to admitting ones ignorance or lack of education.

In the past I've publicly given my apologies where they were rightfully due.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

rusty said:


> To refer to Schwerter's Solution as simply an acid is absurd, there are 6 strong acids with perhaps hundreds of weak acids. I myself am ignorant to what their names are and what every acid is used for or how many reside in my home or shop in disguise.
> 
> Hokes companion book, " Testing Precious Metals" was purchased through forum donations the book was made public. Had our poster read the book there would not have been any confusion, for the silver testing solution would have been referred to by its proper name.


He's only been a member for about 3 weeks. I guess he hasn't learned the "proper name" yet. Frankly, I have rarely seen the name Schwerter's used outside this forum. It's usually sold as "silver testing solution" or "silver testing acid". That does not make his post absurd.



> In the past I've publicly given my apologies where they were rightfully due.


Just not this time I guess. :| 

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro

I don't know how German silver would work with a hard drive magnet but, with a standard weaker magnet, German silver is not attracted to it.


----------



## AndyWilliams

solar_plasma said:


> Those Germans sure are crafty! They probably hide their silver by marking it German Silver!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Now, you have discovered the secret of our richness. But where do you guys hide our german gold reserves, then? Marking it federal reserve?!
Click to expand...


Hey! The Fed needs gold too!! They are more than aware of their insane policies!


----------



## rusty

goldsilverpro said:


> I don't know how German silver would work with a hard drive magnet but, with a standard weaker magnet, German silver is not attracted to it.



Nickle alloys such as German Silver which are not strongly attracted to a ,magnet still react to magnetism. 

Just as the Earth's North pole is not discernible to the human touch its direction is easily detected by passing a sewing needle over a magnet then placing the needle onto a cork floating in a bowl of water.

You can build a cheap slide using the magnet strip removed from a refrigerator.

This youtube video gives a good demonstration using a magnetic slide along with a magnet hanging from a pendulum.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlzLXKFW-Tg[/youtube]


----------



## rickbb

Assuming the nickel was solid it would be magnetic, not as attraced as iron howver, now if it's just plated over a non magnetic core, then I can see a magnet not even being the slightest bit attracted.


----------



## chaseonbase

I do admit. I did lack detail and as well made the assumption that people initially thought I was using a silver testing solution. I currently use a tablet to visit the forums and hate typing on this thing, but love reading on it.
Which explains my poor grammar and run on sentences. I appreciate you frugal for sticking up for me. I do agree with rusty on the ignorance part. In my opinion ingorance is a lack of education that can be fixed. Stupidity on the other hand cant be fixed. No matter how many ways you try to convoy the same message. It just never sinks in. I was just really hoping I found an item below spot actually on ebay that I could share. So we can all purchase it and refine.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Chase,

I hope you found some useful information despite the noise on this thread. If you got a similar reaction to what I showed with the photos of the nickel, your necklace is most likely a nickel silver type alloy. German silver, nickel silver, etc. are misnomers, as they contain no silver at all. I didn't include a photo of the nickel after testing, but the area where it was tested is now a dull gray color, showing no copper color at all. This type of alloy has been widely used as the base metal for silver plated flatwear because as the silver plating wears away the underlying metal is still silver in color. 

It has become increasingly difficult to find a good deal on precious metals on FeePay. When I was buying, I would scan through hundreds of listings each day, adding items of interest to my watch list. On a busy day, I might find a hundred items to watch. At the end of the day, I would consider myself lucky to buy one or two. There are simply too many people buying these days, and many pay over market, either because they don't know what they're buying or because they expect the value to go up and they don't mind paying a premium. I have gotten some very good deals, but I've also gotten a few stinkers. I have only had one experience where I was not able to get a refund, and that was my own fault for not studying the seller's description carefully enough. As TomVader suggested, if the description said it was sterling silver, you should be able to get a refund. Unfortunately, it may cost you as much to return the item as you will get in the refund. At least this wasn't a very expensive lesson for you.

Dave


----------



## chaseonbase

Yeap. My solution did just that. Im glad im not the only one experiencing the same issue. I personally dont know anywhere else to buy.ive been having really good luck at garage sales on saturday morning, but trying to find items online to refine is just plan exhausting. People are paying so much over cost. I know at my local flea market theres a few dealers charging 20 dollars for silver quarters and people pay it. It just blows me a way.


----------



## kane333

FrugalRefiner said:


> Unfortunately, it may cost you as much to return the item as you will get in the refund. At least this wasn't a very expensive lesson for you.
> 
> Dave



That's not always the case, Dave. This is a story that happened to me this week. This ebay user (beware this one, his user name is dcolsondave out of Fair Oaks, California) listed scrap computer parts 8lbs for gold recovery. When I received the package, I didn't open it, I put it directly on my digital scale. It weighed in at 5.8 pounds. Still in the package. So I wrote the seller that "the Item doesn't match the seller's description" which causes Ebay to automatically open a case. The following responses are how this transpired:

June 06, 2013 3:36pm (Me) - "The description said 8 pounds. I recieved the package today and weighed it. It weighs less than 6 pounds. I've taken pictures and the package is unopened. If I send it back, I lose more than $10 for a medium flat rate package. What are we going to do about this?"

June 06, 2013 6:07pm(dcolsondave) - "I HAD IT WEIGHED AT THE UNITED STATE POST OFFICE .MAYBE YOUR SCALE IS NOT TARED." (Why are you yelling at me?)

June 06, 2013 6:42pm (Me) - "The box is unopened. If you want, I can send you pictures. I took pictures as the box was received today and put it directly on the scale. I also received a box from another seller on Ebay today. His weighed the exact 8.5 pounds as he described it. Yours only weighed 5.8 pounds. Yours is still in the unopened box. Now what do we do about that? I will not lose $11.50 to ship this box back to you. You send me a copy of the Post Office receipt showing me the exact weight if you had it weighed at the Post Office. It doesn't appear as if anything came out of the box. Definitely not over 2 pounds of items. Like I said. The box is unopened. And I have pictures. My scale is accurate."

June 07, 2013 1:05am (dcolsondave) - "I WILL SEND YOU 5 POUNDS OF COMPUTER SCRAP .SORRY I AM NOT SURE WHAT HAPPEND ,I WOULD RATHER DO THAT THAN HAVE YOU BE UNHAPPY .IT WILL TAKE ME 2or3 DAYS TO SEND IT .WILL THAT BE OK" (Still screaming at me, and at 1:00 in the morning at that)

June 07, 2013 6:24pm (Me) - "Just got home from work. Saw your message. That would be fine but you really don't have to send me 5 pounds. The package was only 2 pounds light. Do what you feel is right, but please don't send me junk. I buy scrap electronics for gold recovery and always purchase by the pound so sending me some broken hard drives or cd roms won't help me. "

June 08, 2013 12:30am (dcolsondave) - "OK THANK YOU.i will send some good scrap thank you" (I think his neighbor started yelling at him about this time "It's 12:30 in the $%#$ Morning, :evil: STOP SHOUTING!) 

June 18, 2013 2:46pm (Me) - "OK it's been 10 days since our last conversation. I have 2 days and if I don't see anything in the mail, I'll have to Escalate the Case to Ebay Customer Support."

(I gave him more than 2 days to escalate the case)

June 26, 2013 4:08pm (Me to Ebay Customer Support) - "It's been 18 days and the seller has not responded after my last communication. The seller stated he would make up the difference by sending the remainder but I have not seen anything in the mail from this seller. I purchased the item according to the weight as described and it was over 2 pounds light. The package is still unopened. For me to have to send it back and get a refund would mean I'd have to spend another $11.50 which I would not get a refund for."

Within 3 hours, I had a Message in my InBox....

June 26, 2013 7:09pm (From Ebay Customer Support) - 

*Refund information:*
We've initiated a refund of $28.50 back to the PayPal funding source that you used to purchase the item. Please allow 48 hours for the refund to process. 

*Final decision:*
The case has been closed in your favor. 

*eBay Customer Support comments:*
"You have been issued a courtesy refund by eBay."


I received the bid price plus shipping and I now have a box of almost 6lbs of slot processors and finger cards free.  
Ebay's not always bad.


Joe


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Joe,

I agree, sometimes things go your way. That's why I said "it may cost you as much to return the item as you will get in the refund." I have had situations where a seller agrees to pay the return shipping. I have also had an instance where eBay sent me a prepaid UPS shipping label to return an item.

But eBay policy states that return shipping is not required to be paid by the seller. If you can get them to pay it, that's great. If you have to open a case, you may or may not get the shipping paid.

In this case, Chase has nothing to lose by first contacting the seller to request a refund as the item was not as described. If the seller refuses, he can open a case with eBay. There's nothing to lose but a little time, and when the total cost is so low, it's easy for eBay to find in his favor.

Dave


----------



## joem

> I received the bid price plus shipping and I now have a box of almost 6lbs of slot processors and finger cards free.
> Ebay's not always bad.



But are you now going to return something that is not yours


----------



## patnor1011

This is it.
It is in our nature. We fight when we feel somebody is trying to steal from us and then what? We excuse ourselves that it was his fault as he tried to steal and consider it as good deal when we can keep stuff. :mrgreen: 
I am not priest and will not tell you what to do, everyone is different and responsible for his own actions. He deserved what he got as he started it but there will still be that but...


----------



## jimdoc

I had a package that contained a few grams of Alfa Aesar platinum get lost on its way to me. The seller refunded the money to do the right thing, even though it was apparently the post office's fault. Then about 3 to 4 weeks later the package showed up here. So I contacted the seller and asked him to resend a Paypal bill so I could pay for it. It wouldn't have been fair for me to keep it, even though there was no tracking number to tell I got it. I bought a similar gold item from him the week before so I knew he was an honest seller and it was a postal issue.

Jim


----------



## kane333

patnor1011 said:


> This is it.
> It is in our nature. We fight when we feel somebody is trying to steal from us and then what? We excuse ourselves that it was his fault as he tried to steal and consider it as good deal when we can keep stuff.
> I am not priest and will not tell you what to do, everyone is responsible for his own actions.



Now that I've created a unique issue, what would you do, Pat? Ebay refunded ALL of the money, not the seller. I did not ask for a refund. I asked that the seller send me what was owed. Nothing more. He even offered to send extra but I didn't want him to send more than what he owed me. I WILL NOT send his mistake back to him which will cost me $11.50 and leave myself with nothing. Would you do that? Would anyone here do that? I'd like to hear some opinions on this one, please.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

kane333 said:


> Now that I've created a unique issue, what would you do, Pat? Ebay refunded ALL of the money, not the seller.


Joe, where do you suppose eBay gets the money to make that refund? They will take it from the seller on his next sale.

I can't answer your other questions. You have to decide what to do for yourself.

Dave


----------



## jimdoc

"You have been issued a courtesy refund by eBay."

This usually means that Ebay paid the refund. 
I had them do that after I proved they messed up.
I can't say for sure if they pulled the funds back from the seller also.

Jim


----------



## modtheworld44

kane333

This is how I would handle the situation.

Since he gave you the indication that he would fix his mistake, and ebay fully refunded your money, I would have recontacted him and gave him the same amount of time it took to resolve your case, to send the money to ship his stuff back. If he refused then and only then would I have kept the materials. This way he has a chance to resell , but at the same time you make him work harder at not making mistakes that can become very costly to his business.



modtheworld44


----------



## kane333

OK. I'm on my way to Virginia Beach for the weekend from West Virginia. A 4.5 hour drive. We got a room on the beach so I'm going to wait till Monday to contact the seller. I'll give him an opportunity to mail me a shipping label if he wants the package back. That way he doesn't lose out completely. I don't like scammers, scoundrels, or rip-offs either. That's the only way I can think of to remedy this mess. The package is still unopened and I'll send it back as I received it.


----------



## kane333

OK. I'm on my way to Virginia Beach for the weekend from West Virginia. A 4.5 hour drive. We got a room on the beach so I'm going to wait till Monday to contact the seller. I'll give him an opportunity to mail me a shipping label if he wants the package back. That way he doesn't lose out completely. I don't like scammers, scoundrels, or rip-offs either. That's the only way I can think of to remedy this mess. The package is still unopened and I'll send it back as I received it.


----------



## modtheworld44

kane333 said:


> OK. I'm on my way to Virginia Beach for the weekend from West Virginia. A 4.5 hour drive. We got a room on the beach so I'm going to wait till Monday to contact the seller. I'll give him an opportunity to mail me a shipping label if he wants the package back. That way he doesn't lose out completely. I don't like scammers, scoundrels, or rip-offs either. That's the only way I can think of to remedy this mess. The package is still unopened and I'll send it back as I received it.



kane333

That's a good call. Let us know how it turns out.



modtheworld44


----------



## kane333

Sorry about the double post. I'm on my smart (?) Phone in an area that has poor service. Not sure how to delete it now.


----------



## jimdoc

kane333 said:


> Sorry about the double post. I'm on my smart (?) Phone in an area that has poor service. Not sure how to delete it now.



Now a moderator will have to delete it, since a post has been made after yours.

Jim


----------



## MysticColby

So many 'fun with ebay users' stories... we should start a thread!
mine:
sold a gold ring, about $180
Sent it in a small manila envelope (sorta heavy-duty paper) with foam padding and ebay recipe, via USPS with Registered Mail (insurance, signature confirmation, tracking)
A few days later, the buyer contacted me saying he received the envelope, but that it was cut open (not accidentally torn) and the ring was gone, but the recipe remained.
I was stunned, then did some research into insurance. Turns out it pretty much only applies when USPS tells you it applies. such as if it gets run over with a car while in transit, they would send you the remains and an insurance check. But once something gets delivered without them admitting anything happened, it's no longer covered. Which makes it just about useless.
I went to the post office, described the situation, they said to call some investigator of postal stuffs, who told me to call a different investigator of postal stuffs, who told me they have a website where you can submit a form to start a complaint.
I sent all the info I had to the buyer (tracking number, dates it was where, recipe, etc.) and said that it should probably come from him as I don't have first-hand experience of what he received or the empty envelope. Up until then, we had great communication. After I sent this, I haven't heard one word from him. The end.
He seemed honest through the ordeal, but after he never responded, I just assumed he was trying to scam. Or felt it just wasn't worth the hassle.


----------



## patnor1011

kane333 said:


> OK. I'm on my way to Virginia Beach for the weekend from West Virginia. A 4.5 hour drive. We got a room on the beach so I'm going to wait till Monday to contact the seller. I'll give him an opportunity to mail me a shipping label if he wants the package back. That way he doesn't lose out completely. I don't like scammers, scoundrels, or rip-offs either. That's the only way I can think of to remedy this mess. The package is still unopened and I'll send it back as I received it.



No need to be too good to him, just do what is right.
Since he was trying to cheat you I would do just bare minimum to have my conscience clean. While it is nice to return package to him I believe that he need to compensate you somehow for time you spent waiting and having your money tied in this deal. You maybe missed some other good deal. Give him reasonable time (up to you decision, few days but no more than week it was him who tried to rip you off) to send you postage label. If he will not do it, then you did all you could and just keep it.


----------



## kane333

I've been quite busy and haven't had time to even be on GRF, much less Ebay. After looking at this persons past 12 month Feedback Ratings, I should have checked this first before placing a bid on this item. Although getting a few negatives doesn't make a seller a bad choice, it is a good indicator to be wary. Lesson Learned on my part. Always Check Feedback Ratings. He's done it once before. Shorted the weight. For dcolsondave's past 6 month ratings, he's gotten 4 negatives. Mine being the last one. This has brought his rating down to 88.6%. He even managed to get 2 negatives on the same day for items that were a few dollars:



worse seller doesnt want to ship i dont want the money i want my shirts Buyer: Member id mnacho2011 ( Feedback Score Of 44 Yellow star) 
Mar-27-13 07:41 
4 anchor blue mens casual shirt (#181106290555) US $1.00 


1st ever negative review-seller cancels if winning bid is too low- buyer beware Buyer: Member id mathews888 ( Feedback Score Of 720 Purple star) 
Mar-27-13 21:15 
WOMENS JEANS (#181106297230) US $2.75 


1.8 pounds short Buyer: Member id treefarmernd ( Feedback Score Of 4239 Red star) 
May-19-13 20:01 
SCRAP COMPUTER gold recovery 4.8 pounds (#181130447632) US $5.00 



Payed for 8 pounds. Received less than 6. Opened case w/ Ebay Customer Service. Buyer: Member id northshorejoe ( Feedback Score Of 119 Teal star) 
Jul-01-13 14:53 
SCRAP COMPUTER PARTS GOLD RECOVERY 8 lbs (#181145579496) US $13.50 



I've sent the following message to dcolsondave.

Dear dcolsondave,

Since I was refunded the entire amount through Ebay Buyer Protection, I'm going to give you the opportunity to get the item back. It's still in the box, unopened. If you send me a prepaid return label, I'll send this box back to you so you don't lose out completely.

- northshorejoe



Now we wait for a response.


----------



## patnor1011

That clearly show that he is a thief. He did it few times. No need to be too polite or nice to him. He is the one who should contact you and ask if he can have something back...
This is different from what it looked before. It could have been caused by delivery company, box could burst and they just tape closed it back again with some scrap being lost.... Now it is obvious that he did it by purpose. I would not lose any sleep now knowing this in case I would never hear from him again. You gave him plenty of time to make things right already.


----------



## kane333

Dear dcolsondave,

Since I was refunded the entire amount through Ebay Buyer Protection, I'm going to give you the opportunity to get the item back. It's still in the box, unopened. If you send me a prepaid return label, I'll send this box back to you so you don't lose out completely.

- northshorejoe



Response Today:


Dear northshorejoe,

EBAY BUYER PROTECTION PLAN IS A VERY GOOD FEATURE .I DO NOT THINK THAT I NEED TO DO ANYTHING ABOUT THIS .I DID NOT LOSE A THING.I WAS PROTECTED TO. .NIETHER ONE OF US HAS LOST .SORRY YOU WERE NOT HAPPY WITH THE ITEM I SOLD YOU.LOOKS LIKE YOU CAN KEEP THE SCRAP.UNLESS EBAY TELLS YOU DIFFERENT .I AM OUT A FEW POUNDS OF SCRAP OH WELL.LIFE GOES ON
THANKS FOR YOU KINDNESS AND HAVE A GOOD DAY

- dcolsondave


Re: Other: northshorejoe sent a message about SCRAP COMPUTER PARTS GOLD RECOVERY 8 lbs #181145579496



From: dcolsondave

Sent: Jul-08-13 03:21 AM


----------



## rickbb

I'm suprised that eBay would take a hit on both ends, me thinks there's something fishy still.


----------



## kane333

It is unusual. I'm getting ready to go out here and open this box. There'll probably be nothing but junk in it.


----------



## patnor1011

That is simply not truth, ebay will not pay anything from their pocket. You got refunded from his account it only is little confusing to figure out on paypal statements. Matter sorted case closed. You got compensation for your troubles and for having your money tied in bad deal.
Always check feedback.


----------



## jimdoc

patnor1011 said:


> That is simply not truth, ebay will not pay anything from their pocket. You got refunded from his account it only is little confusing to figure out on paypal statements. Matter sorted case closed. You got compensation for your troubles and for having your money tied in bad deal.
> Always check feedback.



Ebay will pay out of their pocket if they messed up. 
"You have been issued a courtesy refund by eBay." courtesy is the keyword.

I had a case where Ebay sided with the seller at an almost unbelievable speed because he had a tracking number showing delivery. I had to prove that the seller simply mailed a package, maybe even an empty package to an address in my zip code. So basically their refusal to believe me over a new seller, and their lack of simply checking into what I was saying, cost them about $250. They called it a courtesy refund. So the seller figured out how to get over on Ebay. I don't know if Ebay fixed this problem yet? You would think they would try to limit these loses. But maybe they make so much money they don't care about petty cash.

Jim


----------



## chaseonbase

kane333 said:


> Dear dcolsondave,
> 
> Since I was refunded the entire amount through Ebay Buyer Protection, I'm going to give you the opportunity to get the item back. It's still in the box, unopened. If you send me a prepaid return label, I'll send this box back to you so you don't lose out completely.
> 
> - northshorejoe
> 
> 
> 
> Response Today:
> 
> 
> Dear northshorejoe,
> 
> EBAY BUYER PROTECTION PLAN IS A VERY GOOD FEATURE .I DO NOT THINK THAT I NEED TO DO ANYTHING ABOUT THIS .I DID NOT LOSE A THING.I WAS PROTECTED TO. .NIETHER ONE OF US HAS LOST .SORRY YOU WERE NOT HAPPY WITH THE ITEM I SOLD YOU.LOOKS LIKE YOU CAN KEEP THE SCRAP.UNLESS EBAY TELLS YOU DIFFERENT .I AM OUT A FEW POUNDS OF SCRAP OH WELL.LIFE GOES ON
> THANKS FOR YOU KINDNESS AND HAVE A GOOD DAY
> 
> - dcolsondave
> 
> 
> Re: Other: northshorejoe sent a message about SCRAP COMPUTER PARTS GOLD RECOVERY
> 
> From: dcolsondave
> 
> Sent: Jul-08-13 03:21 AM



I cant help but not laugh thinking theres an angry chinese person on the other end of that keyboard with superglue on the caps lock. RA HAAAHAAA RA. 

Not to vere of your issue but I did a little experiment and learned that jewelry whether it's claimed to be Au or Ag if its got a round circular tag stamped .925 or 14kt or whatever its junk I invested about 20 $ into this experiment. Bought a diffrent silver claimed item and a gold claimed item with identical round stamped tags one 14kt one .925. REAL REAL GOLD AND SILVER. Stannous laughs at u! The sellers both had reputable feed back, but the difference from us and other buyers is were here to purify it melt it and slug it. Everyone just thinks awww so pretty heres 5 stars. So from what ive learned when it comes to jewelry look for the reputable marks in the pic on the actual item! And when they say ITS REALLY PURRE 100% 30kt WITH AN ALL TIME HIGH OF 34,000 DOLLARS AN OZ! WHY NOT BUY NOW! Ok that was a bit facetious, im just tired of seeing it. RUN! I know im probably spinning my wheels on that statement cause you guys are smarter than that. I do feel better about getting it off my chest though. 8)


----------



## Harold_V

chaseonbase said:


> Not to vere of your issue but I did a little experiment and learned that jewelry whether it's claimed to be Au or Ag if its got a round circular tag stamped .925 or 14kt or whatever its junk I invested about 20 $ into this experiment. Bought a diffrent silver claimed item and a gold claimed item with identical round stamped tags one 14kt one .925. REAL REAL GOLD AND SILVER. Stannous laughs at u!


Lets start with the last character in the quoted lines, above. 

I see you used the letter u to represent the word "you". 

*Don't do it again*. If you persist in using text lingo, you will be banned, and immediately. What ever you have to say, say it clearly and concisely, so all can understand what it is you mean. 

There is no need to discuss this issue. You agree, and you don't use text messaging on the board, or you won't be on the board. 

You made mention of testing with stannous chloride. Can you please describe the procdure you used to arrive at your conclusions? Do not leave out any details. I want to read the exact procedure you used. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V

patnor1011 said:


> I have to say that Rusty did not said anything wrong.
> I have yet to see Schwerter solution which give blue result.
> Solution is red/brown by default and will never show blue.


Because it is primarily made of nitric acid, given enough time, it will dissolve enough nickel to turn blue, as is shown. 

Harold


----------



## patnor1011

Yeah, I was wrong, I know it now.


----------



## jaceifb

puritest should show red or brown for good quality silver however german silver also known as coupernickle will test green or blue also base metal may not be copper it may be brass. This is usually the case with silver plated tea pots and such.


----------

